# Need Ideas for simple Bar Food



## scott0949 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm running a small grill in Indiana, outside of Chicago. The kitchen is extremely small, has no steam table, but does have a charbroil grill. I have limited experience in running my own grill, so I'm hoping some of you can help me. I'm looking for some simple and quick bar foods, to add to the menu. Right now, we serve, wings, fries, rings, mushrooms, burgers, chicken breast sandwiches, Italian Beef, cheese sticks, nachos,a chicken wrap and that's about it. Looking to expand the menu with foods that are easy to prepare and not "extravagant". The crowd is mostly older blue collar, with a twist of some younger guys coming in,sometimes with their spouses. Any ideas as to what I can make, to increase business and offerings? Its hard for me to "hold" food, without a steamer.I suppose I could make one, if I really needed one or buy one, but it would have to be small.. Any specific suggestions would be great.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I recently made some huli huli boneless country style pork ribs.  Basically, think teriyaki in Hawaii.  Those could be cut thin enough to cook quickly, served with a slice of grilled pineapple.  You could also consider a huli huli version of your chicken sandwich.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Im seeing a lack of fish.....

Shrimp is quick and simple enough in my opinion. Grilled its even better and you can offer different preparations either mild , sweet , or spicy. 

Fish and chips are great too ( one of my favorite pub foods ). 

This is a bit extravagant but you can down it abit if you wish. Kibobs ( peppers , red onion , olives , pineapples , pork , etc.... )


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

With a small kitchen and limited equipment I would hesitate to expand the menu without reviewing what your sales have been for the other items. Are there any items that could be dropped? That would free up precious storage space as well as ease the burden on the kitchen during busy periods. I would recommend seeing what you could do from scratch by mixing up the raw ingredients you have on hand. Salads, special burgers made from other meats or other cuts of beef like short ribs.

     Use the chicken breasts for a pasta with chicken. Every ingredient that is not pre made should have at least two uses. If you have onions, do a blooming onion as well as using them for salads. Shred the chicken breasts for chicken nachos, pulled bbq chicken sandwiches, cook the beef as shredded bbq beef sandwiches. Open face beef sandwiches with gravy. Use the wraps as a taco bowl by deep frying them around a ladle if you can't find a tortilla bowl form.

    If you serve wings, you must have carrot and celery on hand. Mix in some onions, get some pre made pastry shells and make chicken or beef pot pies for the coming winter. 

Make a list of every fresh item you have and think of other ways to prepare and combine them. Burger meat could be used for meatloaf sandwiches. 

Look at the quality of your ingredients. Are the bread products great or merely serviceable. Can you find a local supplier of really good quality bread products? Upgrading the quality can make the same old things seem new and fresh. 

Even the pre made products can be served with different sauces and a bit of garnish to create a "new" dish. 

The hull hull pork ribs team fat suggested can be served with a shredded carrot slaw made with pineapple juice. 

You could buy fresh mushrooms and make marinated mushrooms quickly with hot italian salad dressing poured over them. Let cool while submerged in the hot salad dressing and they are ready the next day.

Okay, now i'm hungry. Hope that helped.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

How about Pizza on the grill:

Philly Cheesesteak Pizza

Buffalo chicken Pizza

BBQ chicken Pizza

Reuben or French Dip sandwiches with fries, potato salad or coleslaw

Shrimp Po' Boys

Beer-battered Fried Clams on hot dog buns with tarter sauce, shoestring potatoes or coleslaw.


----------



## helga (Oct 16, 2013)

I think it will be good for you to make Beef kabobs http://cookiteasy.net/recipe/beef-kabobs-233500.html It's very very tasty/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif and looks so mouthwateringly! I think there will be crowds of people wanting to eat this every day. (I'm one of them!)) By the way,these Beef kabobs are very easy to eat especially on the run, and when pressed for time.


----------



## queen 7 (May 7, 2014)

Hey Scott Im no expert or anything but I like the menu the way  it is add a simple salad & yr good...By what you described and I like to visit various places for food and drink cause I love good food & drink...where r you located...I will like to add you to my travel list...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Bacon anything is great bar food, bacon wrapped peppers for example and they can be premade then grilled to order. Stuffed baked potato skins, use the excess potato from them to make a potato pancake to serve as a side dish.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Potato or salmon croquettes could be made in advance fairly easily and reheated individually for service. Individual savoury pies, as long as you are comfortable making a nice brown sauce and some potatoes to go alongside. Look into pickling, some spicier pickled product might sell through nicely with your blue collar drinkers, this one is a no brainer to me really.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Arrancini 

Fried rice and cheese balls, maybe put some bacon in there. Im hungry now. Roasted Pepper Sauce with them.


----------

